# Baby arrival!!



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Our healthy baby boy (Jackson) arrived November 25th. He is wonderful.....We are so happy....

We have had our dog (Axel) staying with a good friend while we were in the hospital, and also for a couple of days while we get adjusted at home. He will be coming home in a few hours. I can't believe how much I miss him (although it was just for a few days). I was relaxing on our couch last night with Baby Jack sleeping on me, and I looked around for Axel, and I started getting teary eyed just thinking of him, wishing he was here with us...(it was a profound moment.)

Anyway's, he will be home soon and the new introduction to a family member will begin. I had quite a few tips on how to introduce a baby to your Vizsla from this forum, so I will update you to how this goes at a later date. I will also try to send a picture of Axel and the baby together when we get a chance, first off we have to try and catch up on some much needed sleep. I remember when we first got Axel as a puppy and he would whine and cry for the first few nights, well it's starting all over again... (but its a baby this time) hahaha


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Huge congratulations!! 

Such wonderful news to brighten my rainy Wednesday afternoon.

Please post lots of pictures!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Congratulations! What great news. I'm sure Axel will be a fabulous big brother!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!
Can't wait to see the pictures and to hear about baby Jackson and Axel's first meeting!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats Raps! Catching up on sleep haha! We're 2 months in and Gia is now sleeping from 10PM-4AM. She's getting there. Keep us posted when you bring Axel home and best of luck!

Doug


----------



## Laylas Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

That's great news!!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations on the birth of your son! I bet it will be great to have the whole new family together


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Brilliant news!! welcome to the world young Jackson :-*


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

ah your v is gonna be so protective!! november is a great month to be born ( day before me ) so well done and im pretty sure your v will just love jackson to bits :-*


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanx very much everyone for the thoughtful comments. The introduction with Axel went very well, he licked his head right away, and he is very gentle with Jackson. He is very curious though, he just sits and stares at the baby, doesn't quite know what to make of this strange little thing...


----------

